# PARK PICKLE Bindings / Best Park Bindings?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

First off, why the balls did you bold and make the font bigger?

Forces are nice, Flux TT30's, 2011 K2 Indy's, Rome 390's reg or boss, Ride Deltas.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

How are the Indy's they're real cheap i wouldnt mind giving them a try. How would they compare to like the union DLX's or Force's for that matter


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I haven't heard from K2 on this, but from what I can tell 2011 Indys are either 2010 or 2009 Formulas. If I'm right then for the money they are a great buy, better than DLX's and depending on personal preference on par with Forces.


----------



## npalmern (Sep 28, 2010)

Yea I think im gonna go with the 390s but the indys seem pretty sick too. I had the formulas and the indys look sick but cheap and yea the 390s look sick


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Nivek said:


> I haven't heard from K2 on this, but from what I can tell 2011 Indys are either 2010 or 2009 Formulas. If I'm right then for the money they are a great buy, better than DLX's and depending on personal preference on par with Forces.


Hmm thats interesting ive heard real good stuff about the Formulas. Did they discontinue them this year? I havnt looked into any 2011 K2 bindings yet. But that sounds pretty good im seriously considering it thanks


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

From the K2 rep, this years Indy's are last years minus the hinge on the heelstrap. I think its the best binding for you money in 2011.


----------



## Beatlesfan888 (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks man ill look into that


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

im up in the air btw the 390s and the targas... does anyone know if their is a big weight diff btw the 2.. Because if not the targas seem the way to go bc they have the adjustability to ride like 390s it seem


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i have last years indys and i love them. Although on the new indys it sucks there is no hinge its one of my favorite features of my indys


----------

